# Was heißt +-50V?



## MetallSimon (4. November 2014)

*Was heißt +-50V?*

Heißt dass, ich brauch -25V, Masse und +25V oder brauche ich -50V, Masse und +50V, also insgesamt 100V?


----------



## LudwigX (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*

In welchem Zusammenhang wurde das genannt?


----------



## Defenz0r (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Heißt dass, ich brauch -25V, Masse und +25V oder brauche ich -50V, Masse und +50V, also insgesamt 100V?


 
Spannungen kann man nicht addieren!

Das heißt du hast einmal 50v Plus und einmal 50v Minus, also einmal eine hin Leitung und einmal eine zurück Leitung.
Eine Leitung wo 50v mit positiv geladene Teilchen durchfließen und eine mit 50v bei denen negativ geladene Teilchen durchfließen...


----------



## MetallSimon (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Spannungen kann man nicht addieren!
> 
> Das heißt du hast einmal 50v Plus und einmal 50v Minus, also einmal eine hin Leitung und einmal eine zurück Leitung.
> Eine Leitung wo 50v mit positiv geladene Teilchen durchfließen und eine mit 50v bei denen negativ geladene Teilchen durchfließen...


 Aber wenn ich von -50V nach +50V Messe, dann habe ich doch eine Differenz von 100V oder nicht?
Es geht um diesen Verstärker: Yuan Jing Audio - IRS2092 Class-D Mono Amplifier Board [200W] - $29.80


----------



## Defenz0r (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich von -50V nach +50V Messe, dann habe ich doch eine Differenz von 100V oder nicht?
> Es geht um diesen Verstärker: Yuan Jing Audio - IRS2092 Class-D Mono Amplifier Board [200W] - $29.80


 
Nein du hast keine Differenz von 100v.
Mathematisch von -50 auf +50 sind es 100 Differenz, das stimmt.

Das einzigste was du brauchst ist warscheinlich ein Netzteil bzw Trafo der von z.B 230v AC nach 50v DC wandelt.
Dann hast du 50v + (normalerweise ROT) und - 50V normalerweise (hellblau).
Die schließt du einfach an, Masse also Erde (GND schließt du dann an den PE an).


----------



## MetallSimon (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Nein du hast keine Differenz von 100v.
> Mathematisch von -50 auf +50 sind es 100 Differenz, das stimmt.
> 
> Das einzigste was du brauchst ist warscheinlich ein Netzteil bzw Trafo der von z.B 230v AC nach 50v DC wandelt.
> ...


So zeigt es mir aber mein Messgerät an.
Ich habe einen Trafo da, mit 2 roten und einem schwarzen Anschluss. Messe ich von rot nach schwarz, so komme ich auf 50V bzw. -50V . Messe ich von rot nach rot, so komme ich auf 100V.
Den kann ich also nehmen?


----------



## Defenz0r (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*

Normalerweise brauchst du Rot und Schwarz also ja, die zwei kannst du nehmen (50v,-50v)
Das tut dem Verstärker nichts, und wegen den Ampere, wie du ja weißt, selbst wenn 2000a zur Verfügung stünden,
würde sich der Verbraucher nur das nehmen was er braucht, nur zu viel Spannung ist gefährlich!


----------



## DOcean (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*

der sollte passen, der eine rote sind +50V gegen schwarz, der andere rote sind dann -50V gegen schwarz, schwarz ist dann GND

Achtung dein Verstärker brauch DC, kein AC wie es aus einem normalen Trafo rauskommt !


----------



## MetallSimon (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*



DOcean schrieb:


> der sollte passen, der eine rote sind +50V gegen schwarz, der andere rote sind dann -50V gegen schwarz, schwarz ist dann GND
> 
> Achtung dein Verstärker brauch DC, kein AC wie es aus einem normalen Trafo rauskommt !


 Ja, Gleichrichter und Glättungskondensatoren sind schon mit dabei 
Ich war nur nicht sicher mit der Spannung und wollte das Board nicht zerschießen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*

Du musst die (!) Gleichrichter (mehrzahl!) samt SiebungEN (mehrzahl!) dann aber auch richtig beschalten...

Das lernt man doch aber in Physik 9/10. Klasse (zumindest bezüglich der Spannungen und Beschaltung +/GND/-) ...


----------



## MetallSimon (5. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Du musst die (!) Gleichrichter (mehrzahl!) samt SiebungEN (mehrzahl!) dann aber auch richtig beschalten...
> 
> Das lernt man doch aber in Physik 9/10. Klasse (zumindest bezüglich der Spannungen und Beschaltung +/GND/-) ...


Ich habe aber nur einen Brückengleichrichter und eben die beiden erwähnten Glättungskondensatoren.
Allerdings hat sich die Thematik erledigt, da ich den defekt im vorhanden Verstärker gefunden habe. Dort war einer der Kondensatoren kaputt, die das Relais am Audioausgang ansteuern.
Ich war mir eben nur nicht sicher, hätte ja sein können, dass man dort die Spannung von - nach + angibt...jetzt weiß ich, dass es nicht so ist.


----------



## DOcean (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*

dann aber richtig verschalten....

Zweiweggleichrichtung mit Standardschaltungen und Spannungsdiagrammen -> Mittelpunktschaltung für symmetrische Ausgangsgleichspannungen


----------



## Atothedrian (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was heißt +-50V?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Spannungen kann man nicht addieren!
> 
> Das heißt du hast einmal 50v Plus und einmal 50v Minus, also einmal eine hin Leitung und einmal eine zurück Leitung.
> Eine Leitung wo 50v mit positiv geladene Teilchen durchfließen und eine mit 50v bei denen negativ geladene Teilchen durchfließen...


 
Ähm NOT!

Es fließen immer Elektronen (negative Teilchen). + und - geben nur die Flussrichtung an.


----------

